# What do you guys do with leftover pulled pork?



## Anau (Sep 28, 2007)

I have got a ton of pulled pork in the freezer and I'm in need of more ways to use it up other than in sandwiches, fried rice, and tortillas.  Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

Stuffed bell peppers. 
Stuffed cabbage leaves. 
Add it to chili. 
Add it to stew. 
Make Sheppard’s Pie with. 
Make a “pork” pot pie with it.
Make a quiche with it. 
Put it on top of a pizza. 
Add some to an omelet. 
Make a calzone with it. 
Make egg rolls with it. 
Finely mince it and add it to hamburger meat and make a meatloaf. 
Heat it in a pan with balsamic vinegar and then top a salad with it. 
Add some to your cornbread mix before baking.

Lots of stuff to do!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 28, 2007)

You have leftovers?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

I just freeze sandwich-sized portions.


----------



## auntdot (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, keltin has some great ideas.

How about a hash, along the line of corned beef or roast beef hash.

Toss a fried egg on top; that sounds good to me right now.


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

auntdot said:


> Wow, keltin has some great ideas.
> 
> How about a hash, along the line of corned beef or roast beef hash.
> 
> Toss a fried egg on top; that sounds good to me right now.


 

Whoa! Now that sounds good!!!!


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

OH! I also forgot one of my favorites: add it to beans as you’re cooking them.  It’s great in pintos, red beans, etc. I also throw some pieces in with green beans for a little smokey flavor!


----------



## Anau (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, that's just what I needed keltin, a nice long list to get the gears turning!

Oh man, a hash sound good right about now. I can't wait to get started!

thanks y'all!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 28, 2007)

Tamales, Enchiladas or Chimichangas maybe?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow - I vote Keltin Grand High Poohbah of what to do with a leftover!!!!


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> Wow - I vote Keltin Grand High Poohbah of what to do with a leftover!!!!


 
Thank ya', thank ya' very much. Now....where did I put those bananas and peanut butter???????


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 28, 2007)

Anau said:


> I have got a ton of pulled pork in the freezer and I'm in need of more ways to use it up other than in sandwiches, fried rice, and tortillas.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!



You can't have too much good pulled pork bar-b-que....


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 29, 2007)

Go figure ...

The world's first Drive-In Restaurant was *The Pig Stand* in Dallas, TX - serving a chopped pulled pork sandwich with an unforgettable sauce. Yep - TEXAS - where BBQ and BEEF are more than just food ...


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 29, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> Go figure ...
> 
> The world's first Drive-In Restaurant was *The Pig Stand* in Dallas, TX - serving a chopped pulled pork sandwich with an unforgettable sauce. Yep - TEXAS - where BBQ and BEEF are more than just food ...



Texas knows how to cook BBQ?


----------



## chynablue (Sep 29, 2007)

I make BBQ Sandwiches


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 30, 2007)

I have to agree with Katie E.  Y'all get leftover pulled pork?

My kids go nuts on my pulled pork.  I have to smoke at least 2 pork butts, if not three, to get enough to have leftovers.

I also agree with Micheal in FW.  Leftover Pulled Pork is great for Mexican!  Fajitas and Enchiladas are my favorites, although tamales would be great as well, with a nice mole sauce.

I also make a killer Posole with Pulled Pork.  Run a search on my handle, cross-referenced with Posole, and you should pull up the recipe.


----------

